
What the FBI files reveal about Hillary Clinton's email server - mhalle
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2016/09/hillary-clinton-emails-2016-server-state-department-fbi-214307
======
gvb
_In his early weeks, Powell recalled, he’d “received several security
briefings that restricted his ability to communicate.” He’d questioned the NSA
and CIA on “why PDAs were anymore of a risk than the television remote
controls.” He never got a convincing answer._

Jaw. Drop. Seriously, I cannot believe nobody could convince him. I _can_
believe he refused to accept the answers he received.

I would have handed Powell his Blackberry and tell him to call me or send a
text to me saying "This is not secure", then hand him a TV remote to him and
tell him to do it again with the TV remote. If I really wanted to get him into
serious trouble, I would ask him to send me the message "This is
classified"[1] from a secure PC inside a SCIF[2] (e.g. the Department of
State).

He was a four star general which meant he spent _years_ of his life
(cumulative) inside a SCIF handling classified data that was sent and received
only over approved, heavily encrypted channels. No Blackberries allowed (as
pointed out in the story), but projector[3] remotes _are_ allowed.

[1] Even though the message would not be classified, because it asserts that
it is, all hell would break loose when the firewall triggered on the message
and security personnel reviewed it. The shitstorm would probably take around a
month to die down. I kid you not.

[2] Sensitive Compartmented Information Facility (SCIF; pronounced "skiff")
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensitive_Compartmented_Inform...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensitive_Compartmented_Information_Facility)

[3] TVs are useless inside a SCIF because SCIFs are thoroughly RF shielded and
are disconnected from unclassified systems and communications (e.g. cable).

~~~
lostmsu
My friend outside can set up an infrared receiver, and I could Morse
'Classified' to him very fast if trained

~~~
gvb
There are no windows in a SCIF.

------
DrScump

      Hillary Clinton, after all, didn’t know how to use a desktop computer.
    

We're not talking about 1992 here, which would be disappointing enough... this
is as recently as _late 2008_.

